
What actually happens when you buy a domain name? - refrigerator
https://hackernoon.com/what-actually-happens-when-you-buy-a-domain-name-9c996d352af3
======
Jommi
Quite a level-headed and reasonable overview for such a short text. At least
at face-value. Could someone more knowledgeable in the subject step in and
comment on his information and arguments?

------
ggm
all domains which signed an agreement with ICANN have some fee component going
into process. You can call it tax, or not. PIR, who operate _.org_ are
basically funding ISOC, which in turn funds the IETF and related activities to
a significant extent. I am a net beneficiary of this system as a participant
in IETF, so perhaps I am biassed, but I do still think this is a good thing,
and I own domain names and pay the tax.

